# Frank Zappa - 'RDNZL' Analysis



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently produced an overview of each section of the early '73 arrangement of Zappa's RDNZL. Still finding my feet with the format, and I wish I'd expressed one or two things slightly differently, but I think overall it leaves the right impression of the piece. I remembered the 'Zappa album a day thread' from quite a long time ago, and though a few people here might be interested!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Cool accent ******.  The video is not bad too. I like Zappa, but someone could put together all the stuff you explained and still write a piece of turd. How bout focussing more on how the effects of the music are obtained, ie. the significance. You did do that in around 8:06 and 9:20, but I feel there wasn't enough of that.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks - there's nothing like a northerner! And thanks for the feedback, that's actually very useful - I did feel that I had focused too much on description as opposed to explanation, so it's handy to have that suspicion confirmed. The next video I have planned has a bit more of a focus (rather than it just being a general look at a piece's features), in that I'll be focusing on practical options for writing a strong melody using some specific examples from Zappa, so hopefully that'll be good practice for me in terms of correcting the 'raw info : pragmatic info' ratio.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll give the video a listen. RDNZL is a favorite of mine, although I'm more familiar with the other performances from Helsinki, and Studio Tan.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

The rather exciting news is that Kurt Morgan from ZPZ, who used to handle Zappa's scores for the ZFT, got in touch to give me his thoughts!


----------

